# Official Gift Exchange 2009 Thread



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think the 10th would be a good deadline becuase we want to have the gifts sent out by the end of November right?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Ideally I'd like to have the gifts in the mail by the end of Nov, early Dec.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds good for me.

I think 15th would be good but also 10th goes well.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

end of november would be fine, that means people over seas could make sure pressies get across the pond in time


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

what ever everyone else wants to do is fine by me


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

So, lets set the date for Nov 10th for a Sign up cut off date. It ensures ample time for people who want to sign up, have, and gives enough time for everyone to pair up, shop, and ideally get their gifts my Christmas. 

I'm super pumped!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

sign me up please


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Bubblegum, please PM me with your name, age and country.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Now that we have a date set for the sign up cut off (Nov. 10th), who wants to suggest a price range?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thirty to forty?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thirty to forty?


Tiff, are you including shipping with that, or is that just the gift itself?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Uhh, I'd say $40 with shipping because you would need at least 25-30 to spend on the gift. If that is okay with everyone.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Okay, what are other's opinions on this??


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Seems fine with me.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Fine with me too .


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow you really aren't getting alot of support.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahh I didn't mean that to sound rude...I'm just saying not alot of responses.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Price is fine with me!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe do a banner? up top by the horse or something?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know about thirty to forty... I'm a poor college student. Haha My present will probably be closer to fifteen, not including shipping. >.< But I guess as long as no one feels stiffed by possibly getting a "cheaper" present, I'm fine with 30-40 as the limit.


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

works for me


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I set the gift limit at $20 last year, those who went over, it was up to them. I've heard that the $20 gifts were hard to work due to the shipping involved. I think $30 might be a happy medium?


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

$30 seems good to me too (but i might toss in handmade items with mine =] ).
And November 10th is the deadline? What would be the LATEST deadline? (In case of late people).


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think the the 10th should be the end of it, Moxie has to set everything up and she needs time.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

November 10th is the deadline for people to be signed up. After the sign up date I will PM each participant who has signed up a list of everyone who is going to be in the exchange, at which point each person will then PM me back who they want to send a gift to; after that I'll shoot a PM back to everyone telling them who they have, and give them an information form to send to the people who chose them. All of that takes time, so really we do need to keep the November 10th deadline.

So, we're settled on $30?

Now lets address the date in which we have our gifts in the mail. How does the first part of December sound, if not December 1st?


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think the date is fine.


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds like fun to me! I'm excited


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm super excited about this! =D


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh I missed this thread. I think I already signed up, but it was before this thread was made, so do I need to do it again?

I am honestly not sure why we need a price limit though - I think everyone here is capable of putting together a thoughtful gift within his or her own price range. Just so that no one feels obligated to spend more than they have. You know?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I have you on the list, Leah.

I would agree with you to some extent. I've seen it where one person spends and gets a nice gift for their person, but receives something kind of cheap in return. It's a matter of keeping it fair, in my opinion. 

Perhaps "limit" isn't the right word, maybe "minimum" is better fitting? Meaning the gift giver must spend at least $30?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I understand what you mean. I just know that for a lot of us right now, and during the holidays, $30 is what we're spending on our family members... you know? I mean, I would honestly say something more like $15 minimum not including shipping. If you want to go over, go over. 

But if you've already set it, then I'll just have to buy more stuff... lol. o.0


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

If I get parental consent could I please be a part of this?

I am fiftenn


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> I understand what you mean. I just know that for a lot of us right now, and during the holidays, $30 is what we're spending on our family members... you know? I mean, I would honestly say something more like $15 minimum not including shipping. If you want to go over, go over.
> 
> But if you've already set it, then I'll just have to buy more stuff... lol. o.0


I completely understand, that is what I did last year, I set the amount at $20, not including shipping. It really is what ever you guys want. We still have a small amount of time to decide.






savvylover112 said:


> If I get parental consent could I please be a part of this?
> 
> I am fiftenn


I'm not the one to ask about that, I would direct this question to Mike, the Administrator; I'm just organizing it.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I would like to be a part of this if possible  I'm over 18  

I think it is good to set a minimum w/o shipping, people can go over if they'd like. Or maybe a range? My family usually says $25-$50, that way everybody is in the same general range.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

> ]I'm not the one to ask about that, I would direct this question to Mike, the Administrator; I'm just organizing it.


oh ok thank you


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I would like to be a part of this if possible  I'm over 18
> 
> I think it is good to set a minimum w/o shipping, people can go over if they'd like. Or maybe a range? My family usually says $25-$50, that way everybody is in the same general range.


If you'd like to participate, please PM me your name, age and country. :wink:


If we're set on $30, we can keep it at that, however I've had a couple people approach me in regards to their feeling that the $30-$40 range is a tad high due to some financial hardships. I'm not really sure what to do here, as I want everyone to be happy. We can keep it at the $30 price amount, or drop it down to the $20 amount that we set last year, and those who want to go over can.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I think setting it lower but still having the option to go higher would satisfy everyone.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah... I like a lower limit, but higher if you can/want.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I vote to make it $20 - not including shipping - you can go over if you want, but you must understand that not everyone will be able to go over this year. :]


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well alright then, we'll set it at $20, not including shipping, and if you want, you can go over. I will make sure to point this out in the 'instruction' pm. Thanks ladies.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry but I PMed Mike and I am not sure if he is online or if he will be by tomorrow if he replies and says I can participate a day late can I still participate I think this is a great idea by the way


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Alright ladies, the sign up date has come and gone, so I am no longer taking names for the exchange. 

With that being said, we DO have an odd number of participants this year, so I will have to figure something out in that.

The list of participants will be PM'd to each of you with further instructions within the next day or two.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Rigth on! Thanks again Moxie for doing this!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm excited!! Thanks Moxie!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm super excited! Thanks Moxie!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

You are all very welcome!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Alright ladies, I can either post an official participant list on this thread, then have you all PM me with the people you want to send a gift to, or I can send a PM to each and everyone one of you. 

Remember it'll be first come first serve. So if you know that you and a friend want to exchange together, one person can PM me and let me know.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Dang, I wish I hadn't missed this! =(


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd rather it be a surprise on who we are sending to. =]


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Whatever is easiest for you!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I think it would be easiest for me to just publish the list here (screen names and county's only)and then have you all PM me with who you want.

wordstoasong - we're choosing who we're sending our gifts TO, not who we'd like to get gifts from. I can certainly choose for you, if you'd like.

If we're all in agreement, I'd like to just post it here, but I also feel that PM'ing the list would give everyone a fair chance at choosing who they wanted. It would be a million times easier if I could PM more than one person at a time. lol


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe you could try a shuffle program. Number everyone and shuffle the numbers. then the first person sends to next person ect .the last person sends to first person. IDK its an idea

Heres a link I found for shuffling.

http://www.random.org/sequences/


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I think it would be easiest for me to just publish the list here (screen names and county's only)and then have you all PM me with who you want.
> 
> *wordstoasong - we're choosing who we're sending our gifts TO, not who we'd like to get gifts from. I can certainly choose for you, if you'd like.*
> 
> If we're all in agreement, I'd like to just post it here, but I also feel that PM'ing the list would give everyone a fair chance at choosing who they wanted. It would be a million times easier if I could PM more than one person at a time. lol


That's what I said. Rather it be a surprise who we are sending to. That way, everyone has a partner, and not a few people picking on one person as their choice.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Right, we did it this way last year because there was some concern about not knowing. I can certainly choose for whomever would like, and then they can send their personal information to that person. There really is no need for me to know everyone's address and such.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

BaileeJJMommy said:


> Maybe you could try a shuffle program. Number everyone and shuffle the numbers. then the first person sends to next person ect .the last person sends to first person. IDK its an idea
> 
> Heres a link I found for shuffling.
> 
> RANDOM.ORG - Sequence Generator


I would be down with that if everyone else is as well. I'm actually not participating as we had an odd number of participants this year, so I wont be sending/receiving this year, just to keep it fair.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I hate to sound rude, but if you guys wanted it done your way why did you step up to the plate. Can we please let Bobbi get this done her way! If you guys want to give it a shot next year go for it, but this year Bobbi's got it!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BTW Posting the list on this thread is just fine with me!


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I am sorry I wasn't trying to be rude, I was just trying to be helpful.Didn't mean to seem pushy.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Moxie, I had an alternative to you staying out. I have two friends participating that I think would be ok doing a three-way exchange. :]

That way you can participate too!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I can make this easy. I have to back out... I just had a big bill smack me in the face and I don't have any extra money. Sucks for me, but it makes this work easier!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I wasn't trying to be rude, I was only explaining my idea.

But post the list if you please. =]


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I can make this easy. I have to back out... I just had a big bill smack me in the face and I don't have any extra money. Sucks for me, but it makes this work easier!



I understand completely! I will then take your place. Hope that you can join us next year!





wordstoasong said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude, I was only explaining my idea.
> 
> But post the list if you please. =]


I understand! I will post the list and instructions within the next 2 hrs. I have my sister and her boyfriend here, so I'm trying to entertain. 

Thanks guys for being understanding.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Okay everyone! The moment we have all been waiting for ….. THE LIST! Here is what you need to do:

1. Pick the person YOU WANT TO SEND A GIFT TO;

2. PM me with that person’s screen name so I can keep track of who had who (I will let you know if that person has been chosen, it would be helpful if you gave me your top 3 picks) *FIRST COME FIRST SERVE.*

3. I will PM everyone with who they officially have when all the choosing has been done.

After everyone has chosen, I will publish an ‘info’ form that you can copy and paste and send to the person *that chose you*, including your address.

Remember that we set a price range of $20.00, which does not include shipping. It is perfectly fine if you choose to go over the limit, but please remember not everyone will.

After the info sheets have been sent out, you will have until *DECEMBER 4th* to shop and send out your gift.


Crimsonhorse01​ WY, USA
​ Arabchica​ USA
​ Annaland13​ CT, USA
​ Wallaby​ US
​ Leahkathleen​ US
​ Spasic_Dove​ US
​ Kelliannejoseph​ IL, USA
​ Fehrgroundranch​ Canada
​ wordstoasong​ Canada
​ CowGirlUp9448​ USA
​ Tamma​ Finland
​ Dressage10135​ US
​ bubblgum​ Ireland
​ Dancer44​ US
​ baileejjmommy​ US
​ Moxie​ US


***I WILL BE MONITORING MY IN BOX FREQUENTLY UNTIL EVERYONE HAS BEEN CHOSEN.***​


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

So far BAILEEJJMOMMY, BUBBLEGUM, LEAHKATHLEEN, CRIMSONHORSE01 have all been chosen.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cant wait to go shopping! 
There is going to be a questionnaire right?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yes, what I did last year was put together a small questionnaire that we can all fill out and tell a little about our likes and such, there are even questions that pertain to other than horse related items.



BAILEEJJMOMMY
BUBBLEGUM
SPASTIC DOVE
WALLABY
LEAHKATHLEEN
FERHGROUNDRANCH
COWGIRLUP
CRIMSONHORSE

Have all been chosen thus far.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

We're still waiting on 4 people to choose yet.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

We're waiting on 4 people to choose yet.


Those who have been chosen are:
*BAILEEJJMOMMY
BUBBLEGUM
SPASTIC DOVE
MOXIE
WALLABY
DRESSAGE
TAMMA
LEATHKATHLEEN
FEHRGROUNDRANCH
COWGIRLUP
CRIMSONHORSE
KELLIANNEJOSEPH
*


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if maybe those 4 people decided they didn't want to do it anymore?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

YIKES! I hope not, that would totally mess up the rotation. I sent off an email to them, giving them til Tuesday to give their submissions to me. If they do not, I can either pick for them, or we have a few people take on those who have not been chosen yet, or we can re-do the picking selection without them.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Actually, I just looked. Two of the people who have not chosen yet have already been chosen by other people; so if the people who chose those two who havent chosen yet, take on a different person who has chosen, but hasnt been chosen, it wouldn't be that bad, we will have an odd person, so I can bow out to allow for an even number.

Lets just see what the next two days hold.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

...Has keys in hand....is ready to go to town....shopping...? 
LOL


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

lol Hooooooooooooooooooooooooold your horses Crimson.  We'll be on to the next step soon.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I've already have my gifts in mind. hehe


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I am excited too!!!! Heehee


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Also I'm really excited about this. I've some visions about the gift but I'll wait the information form.

Perhaps those people who haven't chosen yet have been busy and haven't had time to check their computers?


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

so when is the information going out, how come im the only one on this that is from across the pond


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Also I'm really excited about this. I've some visions about the gift but I'll wait the information form.
> 
> Perhaps those people who haven't chosen yet have been busy and haven't had time to check their computers?



I understand where people don't always get a chance to come to the forum every day, which is why I gave them a couple of days to reply to my last email I sent them. 



bubblegum said:


> so when is the information going out, how come im the only one on this that is from across the pond


I will post the info form after this post for those of you who have already chosen, no need to hold up everyone for just a few people.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

*Update:*

As of today we did have 1 person drop out, and I am still waiting on people to reply to the last email I have sent. I gave those who have not chosen until Tuesday to get their choice back to me. On a good note, we did have 1 person join, so we are still at the same amount of people.


On that note, I've just decided to go ahead with the next step. I will be PM'ing you all individually with the info form, and who you will need to send it to. 

Hopefully within the next day we will ALL be able to go out and start shopping for our exchange buddies.

So, look for an email from me this evening.

Thanks everyone for being so understanding about the time we're taking up here.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yay this is EXCITING!!!! haha I am so lame.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

BaileeJJMommy said:


> Yay this is EXCITING!!!! haha I am so lame.


Oh I feel exactly the same way! I'm SUPER excited!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wallaby said:


> Oh I feel exactly the same way! I'm SUPER excited!


Me too!! :lol:


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

should the pm have been sent, i didnt recieve anything yet


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorry, I had a family issue come up so I wasn't able to get to it last night, but just finished sending most of the info sheets this morning.

If you did NOT receive an info sheet, that means there is an issue with the person you chose, or whatever. I will give those people who have been unresponsive until the end of the day today, and then I will be forced to remove them them from the exchange. Be that the case, then I will just have to make decisions as to who gets who.

I know we are all very eager to get going, I just ask for one more day!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

got the sheet, thanks, sent to person too,  cant wait to get a reply so i can go shopping


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

So, I was thinking that once we all get our gifts, we can take pictures and post them to show off what we got!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

good idea


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Must.....Fight.....Urge.....To...Buy....PINK!!!!! lol


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

lol I LOVE PINK!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry! lol


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

:wink:Haha its ok!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone know Dacer? Im still waiting to hear back from her. I REALLY don't want to remove anyone from the exchange. 

Anyway, everyone who has their info sheet, I hope you all have started shopping.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i havent started shopping im currently interrogating my match,


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

lol Thats alright! I just wanted to make it clear that everyone who has received an info form is free to move on to the next step. I have been in communication with those who have not, and have made clear the situation I am having.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

ALRIGHT!!! I think I have the situation under control. Everyone has been PM'd and if you haven't gotten an info sheet, should be getting one in the near future. I had to rework some pairs and have removed myself and Dacer out of the exchange as my involvement depends on hers (as we need an even amount of people). 

So... everyone but Dacer and I have been paired.

HAPPY SHOPPING EVERYONE!


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Awww Moxie I am sorry you had to drop out =(


Soooo is anyone having any luck yet??


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well, I may not have to, if Dacer gets back to me tonight, and still wants to participate, she and I will pair together. So we'll see!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww I'm sorry Moxie :sad:.

I was fast this year: I already shopped & sent.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Shopping-DONE!

YAY!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

WOW! Tamma and Bailee don't mess around! lol


Everyone else, please remember to have your gifts in the mail no later than Dec. 7th!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I WILL MEET THE DEADLINE, I WILL MEET THE DEADLINE, I WILL MEET THE DEADLINE! 

Okay I'm gonna try really hard!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Still shopping....


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm still shopping... =/


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Im done pretty much. Still looking for some odds and ends though


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Shopping D:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm done! Just gotta get it sent! Not sure if I will do that this week (I'm away from home) or next week.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I am waiting on the stuff to get here. I ordered online because there are not good places around here


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Great job everyone!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

im waiting to get paid then i can collect everything, have it all picked out, gonna cost a bomb to post to america but hope it doesnt cost too much. i kinda went overboard but tried to keep things light


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Still shopping. =D


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

*I got my gift!*

I got my gift everyone! 

TaMMa89 chose me, and she sent her gift all the way from Finland! Here's what she picked out for me:










100% Finnish Chocolate Bar and 100% Finnish chocolates (the BEST chocolate I've ever had!):










100% Finnish-made candle (gorgeous!):










Precious little horse figurine:










Hello Kitty Nail Set:










Awesome postcard:



















Thank you so much Janita! This gift was so thoughtful and perfect! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

You're welcome!

Yay! Great that the gift is intact . I was afraid that especially the horse could break during the mailing process.

And, did those gifts arrived still wrapped? I wrapped them with gift wrap before sending (I'm just curious if they opened it in the customs :wink.

I think chocolate could be nice. Fazer is one of our greatest candy factories.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes for the most part everything was still wrapped. I think perhaps the actually mailing package had been opened, but all the gift wrap seemed to be intact. :]

And you wrapped the little horse up in bubble wrap so well, that I don't think it could have been broken if I tried, ha ha. Everything is in one piece! I absolutely *love*the candle the best!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

so awesome! 
I just finished shopping myself


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

am doing my shopping tommorow know what I am buying and am going to try to post it also I really hope she likes it


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Still waiting on Fed Ex to bring the stuff I ordered so that I can send it off. been waiting since the 19th I do believe. UGH


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I got done with my shopping! =D


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Finished my shopping! Everything goes out Monday!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Shipped it out! =D 

Should take 2 business days. Kelli, be looking for it on Wednesday. It's too big to go in your mail box, so you might have to pick it up at the post office.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Going to be sending mine off today =)


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

I sent mine, but hvnt heard anything, its been a while... Hope she got it


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Mines sent! Crimson let me know when you get it and how you like it! =)


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright. Let me know when Yours arrives! It should any day now!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Sorry ladies, I've been absent. How is everyone doing? Glad to see most of you have sent your gifts off. Very exciting!


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey everyone! My gift came in today. I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! Its my mare Reba. Thank you so much!! =)


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

YAY! I'm so glad you like it.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh wow! What a neat gift! That is so cool!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I got my gift from SpasticDove today! 
It's the cutest halter and a matching lead rope. 
I plan to "torture" the old lady with it on Monday and I will distinctly take pictures and post them! =D


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

posted mine about 30 minutes ago. I don't know how long it will take to arrive????? I hope bubblegum likes it, and I hope that it all arrives intact. Let me know when you get it. Okay?????


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone else recieved their gifts? I am excited to see what everyone got!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I sent mine out a week ago and I sent it priority... should have been there last Wednesday. I sent KelliAnneJoseph a message, but I haven't heard back... has anyone heard from her? :\


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I got mine today! I got a lovely brush set, a tail bag, and the cutest little horse bracelet. Thank you soo much!
I just have to figure out how to use this tail bag. hmm lol


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Hehe I made the bracelet myself, I hope you like it and it fits! =)


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

You made it?! Lovely work. It fits perfectly.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep I made it. I would have done earrings also, but I didn't know if you wore them or not.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacey modeling her halter and matching leadrope from SD:











We both love it a lot! =D


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got my gift from Wallaby! 
She got me a cute little frog eraser, a wooden 3D elephant puzzle, and a book on how to make sock puppets! 

Now I need to get some extra socks...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

That's a cute halter, Wallaby!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

lol I'm glad that everyone is enjoying their gifts! Great going guys!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I actually sent mine on time! And she got it already! YAY But she didn't post pictures


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

I do hope mine gets there I'm worried it left the US on the 9th


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh goodness I imgine it should be there by now!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

So did anyone else recieve anything? I'm still waiting! Exciting!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh I got my stuff from Tiff!! I will post pics later tonight!!


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

well mine made it to Ireland on the 18th hopefully she gets it before Christmas


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Haven't got mine yet but I'm sure I'll get it soon .


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

well it looks like it will be a new years gift instead of a christmas gift darn that makes me sad


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Aw man! This looks like so much fun!! Do we have a secret sister thing here? That'd be fun.. where we get gifts like every few months..? Gahh.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> Aw man! This looks like so much fun!! Do we have a secret sister thing here? That'd be fun.. where we get gifts like every few months..? Gahh.


No, it was just a christmas exchange.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

*Thank you **Annaland13!!

Just received my gift today, two beautiful necklaces and a clutch wallet (how did you know i wanted one???) Thank you!!

Now to decide on pictures of Murray to put into the lockets!
*


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

I still don't know if bubblegum got her presents *wahhhhh* I haven't recieved any thing yet either am very worried that they got lost in the post


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Haven't gotten mine yet... still waiting...


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

ok thanks tamma I now know that I am freaking out for no reason I just think that it should be there by now


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I just got mine today! A STUNNING pink hatler and lead rope for Rem (Pictures to follow this weekend) to romance novels (Thanks Liz, now I will be up all night reading, HAHA) and some chocolate! And my fave part?! A snow man making kit for my son and me to enjoy! He LOVED it Liz!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Got it!

It's awesome! A pair of socks, a Canadian Horse journal magazine, a sun catcher and a 2010 16-month pocket planner with that cute Christmas card:



Thank you, wordstoasong.


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

still nothing dangitall


----------

